# Most Common Causes For Curling And Blackening Leaves??



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Most of my plants are doing well with the exception of a few species. The tips of the leaves are curling inward and they are getting black streaks and edges.

My tank parameters are...

KH - 6
GH - 11 trying to lower it
PH - 6.5 with injected CO2
CA - 60ppm
NO2 - 10-20ppm
PO4 - >2.ppm

I changes 50 % H2o every week

I does 2 tspns NO2 and 1/8 PO4 after every water change and then every other day. On the other days I add 30ml Flourish.

I have 220 watts of CF for 12 hrs a day and a total of 600 watts of CF for 6 hours a day. The reason for so much light is that it is a 150 gallon extra high tank that is 24 inches deep.

I have been getting lots of help from people but would like your opinion on the curling and BLACK streaks/edges.

The plants that are most affected are L. Aromatica, P. Stellata broad leaf, and Ammania Senegalis.

Any help would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Just wondering if your dosing any kind of potassium.


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

yes in the form of KNO3 and KH2PO4 in the quantities listed above...


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

What you are seeing strangely sounds like when I had some crusting Black algae on the plant...


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

Its definately not algea. I will take and post some pics...If I can remember. I really think it has to be some kind of deficiency and I know I am going to get a bunch of people saying it is a CA deficiency and it definately is not!!


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi jdigiorgio

I think lowering conductivity (TDS) would improve this situation. In contrary, some people have success with adding CaCl2 even though their tap water contains sufficient amount of Ca.

Edward


----------

